# Medication Reference



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Found a site with online pill identification (by shape, color, id #, etc.) and also another site with downloadable files of medication labels... note the downloads total about 8 GB. Sorry dial up users. 

http://pillbox.nlm.nih.gov/bin-release/PillBox.php#

http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/downloadLabels.cfm - note, I haven't tried downloading the big files yet as I haven't had time to wait for a 3.5 GB download yet but the smaller one looks interesting. The contents appear to be mostly scans/jpgs of the actual label used on the bottles. May be helpful to you, maybe not.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My pills I can generally tell the difference between...mostly because I do not have to many of them but my herb capsules! ACK! They near all look alike!! Some have a SLIGHTLY different shade of green though!


----------

